# Jazzing up rotisserie chicken



## taxlady (Feb 20, 2014)

Does anyone have any ways to jazz up rotisserie chicken that is still hot from the rotisserie?

Stirling has gotten very bored with plain, skinless chicken breasts. (He only likes white meat and doesn't like skin.)


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Feb 20, 2014)

Have you got any soft tacos Taxy? Chicken, a dash of taco seasoning, a dab of sour cream, some tomato and a bit of shredded cheddar. Yum


----------



## taxlady (Feb 20, 2014)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Have you got any soft tacos Taxy? Chicken, a dash of taco seasoning, a dab of sour cream, some tomato and a bit of shredded cheddar. Yum


That sounds like a great idea. It should work with hard tortillas too. I'll plan that for another time. I don't have any taco seasoning made up and I'm too tired to be bothered to make some up right now.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 20, 2014)

Perhaps Asian, maybe with some pineapple and teriaki, oyster, and/or soy sauce with rice, or some good curry sauce.  Dipped in BBQ or honey mustard sauce.  Lemon pepper sprinkled.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 20, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Does anyone have any ways to jazz up rotisserie chicken that is still hot from the rotisserie?
> 
> Stirling has gotten very bored with plain, skinless chicken breasts. (He only likes white meat and doesn't like skin.)



Dipping sauces !


----------



## taxlady (Feb 20, 2014)

jennyema said:


> Dipping sauces !


That sounds like a good idea. Any suggestions for dipping sauces? It's not really something I have done, except for sauces for dipping vegis.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 20, 2014)

taxlady said:


> That sounds like a good idea. Any suggestions for dipping sauces? It's not really something I have done, except for sauces for dipping vegis.



^^Read up, Taxy.  Do you have any BBQ sauce, etc?  Ranch, other dressings.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 20, 2014)

You could try a hurry up version of a Chicken Reuben.

Pile up some white meat chicken, sauerkraut, a slice of Swiss cheese and nuke it or bake it until everything is hot and gooey, top with some Thousand Island dressing. It sounds gross, but it is pretty tasty.  I think it would also be good with red cabbage instead of kraut.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 20, 2014)

When it's hot, we just dig into it like any other roasted chicken, like we'll do tonight with a veg and some spuds. I just got one at Costco today. I love the leftovers for a multitude of one dish wonders that take some time, like http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/italian-flag-casserole-77300.html

I was happy to find a new item at Costco today...a two pound package of beautiful boneless skinless breast meat from their rotisserie chickens. I'll freeze it in two cup portions and have it when ever the mood strikes.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 20, 2014)

Ranch dressing (pretty much any salad dressing)
BBQ sauce
Teriyaki
Onion dip
Raita
Gojuchang
Cheese sauce 
Gravy
Chili put in a blender made into a sauce 
Bernaise sauce
Marinara


----------



## taxlady (Feb 20, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Perhaps Asian, maybe with some pineapple and teriaki, oyster, and/or soy sauce with rice, or some good curry sauce.  Dipped in BBQ or honey mustard sauce.  Lemon pepper sprinkled.


This was a winner. I made some teriyaki sauce, stir fried some broccoli and frozen, julienned bell peppers, and then stirred in big chunks of the chicken breast. Stirling was very pleased.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 20, 2014)

jennyema said:


> Ranch dressing (pretty much any salad dressing)
> BBQ sauce
> Teriyaki
> Onion dip
> ...


Nice list. Thank you. I am copying and pasting it. One of these trips to Costco, I will have some of these ready before I leave to go shopping. I'm always too pooped to start making sauces when I get home.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 20, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> When it's hot, we just dig into it like any other roasted chicken, like we'll do tonight with a veg and some spuds. I just got one at Costco today. I love the leftovers for a multitude of one dish wonders that take some time, like http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/italian-flag-casserole-77300.html
> 
> I was happy to find a new item at Costco today...a two pound package of beautiful boneless skinless breast meat from their rotisserie chickens. I'll freeze it in two cup portions and have it when ever the mood strikes.


Thanks, Kayelle, I will try that casserole sometime, but I will probably change the artichokes for something else. Stirling doesn't like artichokes.

I would happily eat the rotisserie chicken the way it comes, but Stirling was getting really tired of it that way.

I usually make hot chicken sandwiches with leftover rotisserie chicken in winter or a salad with chicken in summer, or chicken salad.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 20, 2014)

We use left over rotis chicken for taco Tuesdays.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 20, 2014)

Does he like spicey stuff? A little butter in a pan, a splash of lemon juice, and your favorite hot sauce, toss in the chicken and mix it all well. Simmer for a couple minutes to let all the flavors blend. Carrot and celery sticks on the side, bleu cheese dressing for dipping. 

You could also mix honey, ginger, and garlic and toss that with the chicken, then stick it under the broiler five to ten minutes. 

Mix lime, corriander and honey and do the same thing.

Mix fresh chopped oregano and basil with a little balsamic vinager and toss with chicken. Heat in a pan just long enough for the flavors to blend a bit. Serve over salad greens, maybe add a little grated asiago.

A tsp of orange juic concentrate mixed with soy sauce, ginger, and corriander makes a good sauce for chicken.

Strawberries cooked with lime and a dash of cinnamon also makes a good sauce. Or peaches or apricots with lemon and a pinch of garam masala.

Hmmm, phone is dying. I'll have to return later.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 20, 2014)

taxlady said:


> This was a winner. I made some teriyaki sauce, stir fried some broccoli and frozen, julienned bell peppers, and then stirred in big chunks of the chicken breast. Stirling was very pleased.



  Glad it worked!  All these ideas are sounding good!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 21, 2014)

The last time we went to Costco we each bought our own chix. Greedy I guess. I didn't ask Dx how she uses hers, too busy with my mouth full. 

How I eat a rotiss chicken:

Dinner. Wings and one leg (or two) if I am really hungry. or a leg and thigh if it is so tender that's how the bird separated at the joints. 

Lunch. One cold leg along with something unrelated. 

Thigh meat, gets shared in tiny bits with the little girls. No bones. Skin and fat gets saved along with the carcass for stock. The rest of the thigh meat goes in a spicy or sauced casserole. Something that camouflages.
I am not really a thigh man.

The breast meat to me is the good stuff. I have no unique ways not already mentioned. Loosely interpreted Asian or Mexican style casseroles, burritos, tacos etc. . Sometimes a chicken and dressing or chix and noodles casserole. Chix salad/ sandwiches. Grilled chix and cheese sandwich with avocado or tomato tucked in after grilling. I haven't made a Hot Brown sandwich lately. I think they are good. I like pot pies probably the best. 

The only issue I have with rotiss chicken is, unlike an oven roasted chicken, there is no gravy. Putting creative sauces together is where my imagination often meets the end of the road.


----------



## menumaker (Feb 21, 2014)

A curry mayo is good if you have some curry powder to mix in with your mayo. Simple I know but oh so tasty! Also garlic mayo is nice if that's your thing. Spread over the tops and flash under the grill for a couple of minutes


----------



## taxlady (Feb 21, 2014)

menumaker said:


> A curry mayo is good if you have some curry powder to mix in with your mayo. Simple I know but oh so tasty! Also garlic mayo is nice if that's your thing. Spread over the tops and flash under the grill for a couple of minutes


Those are great, especially for the times I haven't prepped a sauce ahead of time. They would work as dipping sauces too. I have some curry powder that I made, 'cause I can't eat most store bought curry powders.


----------



## menumaker (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes they do make good dipping sauces. As I say, so easy, especially when you are tired or caught on the hop! Wonderful also to accompany your Frites and salad  ( I don't know what you call Frites or chips over your end? ) You may like to try fresh thyme and lemon zest as well when you can get the FRESH thyme. Doesn't work with dried so don't bother.
Take it easy Taxy


----------



## taxlady (Feb 21, 2014)

menumaker said:


> Yes they do make good dipping sauces. As I say, so easy, especially when you are tired or caught on the hop! Wonderful also to accompany your Frites and salad  ( I don't know what you call Frites or chips over your end? ) You may like to try fresh thyme and lemon zest as well when you can get the FRESH thyme. Doesn't work with dried so don't bother.
> Take it easy Taxy


I just happen to have fresh thyme growing in a pot. 
We call them fries or frites, here in Quebec.


----------



## menumaker (Feb 21, 2014)

Ah, OK Thanks. I'll know next time. Enjoy your meal


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 21, 2014)

Who's Stirling?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 21, 2014)

menumaker said:


> Ah, OK Thanks. I'll know next time. Enjoy your meal


Thank you.

BTW, in Quebec the term "pommes frites" is almost never used. It's much more frequent to see or hear "patates frites".


----------



## taxlady (Feb 21, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Who's Stirling?


Stirling is my DH.


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 23, 2014)

Don't forget to keep the skin and bones to make stock. I put all of the leftover stuff in a pot with carrots, onions, celery, peppercorns, one or two chicken boullion cubes and parsley and a bay leaf or two. Cover with water, bring to a simmer and cook for about an hour. Don't let it boil. Then strain and cool. I freeze it if it's not being used within a day or two.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh, yeah, stock from the carcass. I always save all the bones and bits for stock. I often freeze them, so I can collect several carcasses and make more stock at once. I don't usually put anything but chicken. I make vegi stock separately and add some of that when I am going to use the stock. I freeze stock in chunks in a silicone muffin "tin" and then keep the chunks in a bag or large, plastic jar, in the freezer.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 23, 2014)

Not sure if anybody mentioned sweet Thai chili sauce. My fave with roasted chicken....


----------



## taxlady (Feb 23, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> Not sure if anybody mentioned sweet Thai chili sauce. My fave with roasted chicken....


Do you have a recipe or favourite brand?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 23, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Do you have a recipe or favourite brand?



The one with the rooster on it and the green lid.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 23, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Do you have a recipe or favourite brand?


No real favorite. There are lots of good ones. Presidents Choice makes one called Memories of Thailand. 
Here is another one I see at the grocery stores a lot. 





http://www.thaikitchen.info/index.php?page=sweet-chili-sauce-435ml


The imported ones I see in Asian grocery stores are only about 3-4 bucks for a big bottle and are all pretty good...


----------



## taxlady (Feb 23, 2014)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> The one with the rooster on it and the green lid.


Isn't that Sriracha? Is that sweet?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks Roch. I'll keep an eye open for those. There don't seem to be any weird ingredients.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 23, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Isn't that Sriracha? Is that sweet?



It's made by the same people. They have a chili paste and a garlic chili paste in addition to their chili sauce (sriracha). I think the actual brand name is Huy Fong. The chili paste is very mildly sweet. The garlic chili paste is not sweet. Any of the three are really good on wings, either by themselves or mixed with something like soy sauce or lime juice. I would think they'd be good on rotisseri chicken too.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 23, 2014)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> The one with the rooster on it and the green lid.



That's Sriracha sauce. Spicy hot and piquant and good but not really a dipping sauce.

Sweet Thai chili sauce is an entirely different thing altogether and FABULOUS with chicken.  It is sold in a large glass bottle same size and shape as fish sauce


----------



## jennyema (Feb 23, 2014)

Mae Ploy brand chili sauce is what's currently in my fridge.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 23, 2014)

jennyema said:


> That's Sriracha sauce. Spicy hot and piquant and good but not really a dipping sauce.
> 
> Sweet Thai chili sauce is an entirely different thing altogether and FABULOUS with chicken.  It is sold in a large glass bottle same size and shape as fish sauce



The same company that makes the particular sriracha I prefer also makes a chili paste that I've hear refered to as thai chili paste and thai chili sauce. It's thicker than sriracha and has a different flavor.

As for sriracha as a dipping sauce, personally I really like it for exactly that purpose. Sometimes I mix it with a little honey, sometimes a liytle lime juice, sometimes a little hoisen sauce, or sometimes with a little soy sauce. Somtimes I just thin it with a little water or use it straight. Just a personal preffernce.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 23, 2014)

I have had that one before, also. It's definitely a good one.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 24, 2014)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> The same company that makes the particular sriracha I prefer also makes a chili paste that I've hear refered to as thai chili paste and thai chili sauce. It's thicker than sriracha and has a different flavor.
> 
> As for sriracha as a dipping sauce, personally I really like it for exactly that purpose. Sometimes I mix it with a little honey, sometimes a liytle lime juice, sometimes a little hoisen sauce, or sometimes with a little soy sauce. Somtimes I just thin it with a little water or use it straight. Just a personal preffernce.




Thai sweet chili sauce suggested by Rocklobster is clear orange, sweet and thick.

Nothing like Sriracha or the other Rooster chile paste  products <--- which I love, by the way.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 24, 2014)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> T
> 
> As for sriracha as a dipping sauce, personally I really like it for exactly that purpose. Sometimes I mix it with a little honey, sometimes a liytle lime juice, sometimes a little hoisen sauce, or sometimes with a little soy sauce. Somtimes I just thin it with a little water or use it straight. Just a personal preffernce.







I like this product mixed with plumb sauce for chicken or chicken fingers, or other type of fried things like egg rolls, etc...I am a bit anal about how it should be applied. I like to put a puddle of plumb sauce and then add a dollop of sambal olek in the middle. Never actually mix to incorporate the two totally. This way, when you dip and drag, you get the full effect of the sweet/salty/hot contrast becasue they are all hitting your taste buds in their most natural form...weird, I know....


----------



## jennyema (Feb 24, 2014)

*Sweet chili sauce*










I like the Rooster's chili paste, too.  But it's too spicy and salty right out of the jar.  The plumb sauce sounds good.


----------



## cave76 (Feb 24, 2014)

We get Costco's rotisserie chicken a lot. Because there's only two of us to eat it we have to divide it up and freeze parts after the first night.

What we do is freeze thigh/legs/breasts and everything else is boned/picked and put in a bag called 'orts'. Those are great for dishes like creamed broccoli and some orts of chicken and baked with Parm. cheese on top. 

Chicken salad?
Salad with chicken orts on it?
Stir fry with orts?

Your imagination is all it takes.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 24, 2014)

Doesn't the texture get funny when you freeze rotisserie chicken?

Freezing it would simplify my life.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 24, 2014)

jennyema said:


> Thai sweet chili sauce suggested by Rocklobster is clear orange, sweet and thick.
> 
> Nothing like Sriracha or the other Rooster chile paste  products <--- which I love, by the way.



Aaah, ok, that clears it up. It'll have to watch for it.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 24, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> I like this product mixed with plumb sauce for chicken or chicken fingers, or other type of fried things like egg rolls, etc...I am a bit anal about how it should be applied. I like to put a puddle of plumb sauce and then add a dollop of sambal olek in the middle. Never actually mix to incorporate the two totally. This way, when you dip and drag, you get the full effect of the sweet/salty/hot contrast becasue they are all hitting your taste buds in their most natural form...weird, I know....



That's not weird, I totally get that. Like the contrast between cheese and fruit, or hot apple pie with cold ice cream.


----------



## cave76 (Feb 24, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Doesn't the texture get funny when you freeze rotisserie chicken?
> 
> Freezing it would simplify my life.



I find that Costco's chicken freezes beautifully. I do find that freezing other already cooked chicken doesn't do as well. Maybe Costco has something in it that makes that possible---- maybe even something you don't want to know about.  But I chose to ignore that and eat it anyway. 

Here are some responses from ordinary people about that----- maybe one or more is right. I'm still going to eat them!  And since my orts are usually used in another dish----- well.........

What does Costco do to their cooked chickens to make them taste so good? - Chains - Chowhound


----------



## taxlady (Feb 24, 2014)

cave76 said:


> I find that Costco's chicken freezes beautifully. I do find that freezing other already cooked chicken doesn't do as well. Maybe Costco has something in it that makes that possible---- maybe even something you don't want to know about.  But I chose to ignore that and eat it anyway.
> 
> Here are some responses from ordinary people about that----- maybe one or more is right. I'm still going to eat them!  And since my orts are usually used in another dish----- well.........
> 
> What does Costco do to their cooked chickens to make them taste so good? - Chains - Chowhound


So, the consensus seems to be that they are injected with salt water. That would probably account for the juiciness and the ability to freeze without destroying the texture. Yeah, I know there is stuff in them that I would rather they didn't put, but I don't eat them that often and I'm really picky about just about everything else, so I don't get that much. I'm a label reader. Up until a few years ago the ingredients were chicken, salt, and maybe citric acid. They were no less good then.

I'll give freezing some a try.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 27, 2014)

cave76 said:


> We get Costco's rotisserie chicken a lot. Because there's only two of us to eat it we have to divide it up and freeze parts after the first night.
> 
> What we do is freeze thigh/legs/breasts and everything else is boned/picked and put in a bag called 'orts'. Those are great for dishes like creamed broccoli and some orts of chicken and baked with Parm. cheese on top.
> 
> ...



Does your Costco sell the meat in vacuum packages?  Ours does. 
The chickens that are not sold, are stripped from the bone and vacuum packed.  Breast meat.
They also package the leg quarters with bone.

So if you just want meat, you can't get more fresh unless you cooked it yourself.



taxlady said:


> So, the consensus seems to be that they are injected with salt water. That would probably account for the juiciness and the ability to freeze without destroying the texture. Yeah, I know there is stuff in them that I would rather they didn't put, but I don't eat them that often and I'm really picky about just about everything else, so I don't get that much. I'm a label reader. Up until a few years ago the ingredients were chicken, salt, and maybe citric acid. They were no less good then.
> 
> I'll give freezing some a try.



In another thread we had a member discussing this very thing. My remarks were that if the manufacturers were to discontinue the injection process, their product would suffer.
This kinda enforces that view IMO.


----------



## cave76 (Feb 27, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Does your Costco sell the meat in vacuum packages?  Ours does.
> The chickens that are not sold, are stripped from the bone and vacuum packed.  Breast meat.
> They also package the leg quarters with bone.
> So if you just want meat, you can't get more fresh unless you cooked it yourself.



I haven't checked, but I will. But there's a bit of the carnivore in me that enjoys tearing a leg and thigh off the whole chicken myself.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 27, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> ...
> 
> In another thread we had a member discussing this very thing. My remarks were that if the manufacturers were to discontinue the injection process, their product would suffer.
> This kinda enforces that view IMO.


I still want to buy raw meat that hasn't been injected or seasoned. It's a whole different thing when they are selling me a fully cooked chicken.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 27, 2014)

cave76 said:


> I haven't checked, but I will. But there's a bit of the carnivore in me that enjoys tearing a leg and thigh off the whole chicken myself.


Oh yeah, tearing it off the chicken is part of the enjoyment for me. I like gnawing on bones too.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 27, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Oh yeah, tearing it off the chicken is part of the enjoyment for me. I like gnawing on bones too.



I have yet to buy any vacuum packed white meat.  But it is there in case I need some.  Chicken salad comes to mind.
The leg quarters are still on the bone and I have bought them for soup.
You get 8 leg quarters for $4.99. 16 total pieces.  Same price as the whole rotisserie chicken.

I always use a knife to separate parts.......


----------



## Alex-Peter (Jul 21, 2014)

Really I Agree With you Rocklobster about Not sure if anybody mentioned sweet Thai chili sauce.


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 22, 2014)

I would like pulling off the meat and shredding it with some nice  bar-b-que sauce to make sandwiches.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 22, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Does your Costco sell the meat in vacuum packages?  Ours does.
> The chickens that are not sold, are stripped from the bone and vacuum packed.  Breast meat.
> They also package the leg quarters with bone.
> 
> ...


But you pay for the chicken by weight so you're paying through the nose for the salt water. Costco, etc., aren't doing this to give you juicy chicken. They're doing it for their profits. If they used better quality chickens which didn't need injections of salt water they wouldn't make as much money.

Over here manufacturers have to declare on the label if they have injected they birds with water. It's mostly the cheap, 3 for £10 birds that are treated thus and most of us are too clued-up to fall for the con.


----------



## Addie (Jul 24, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> When it's hot, we just dig into it like any other roasted chicken, like we'll do tonight with a veg and some spuds. I just got one at Costco today. I love the leftovers for a multitude of one dish wonders that take some time, like http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/italian-flag-casserole-77300.html
> 
> I was happy to find a new item at Costco today...a two pound package of beautiful boneless skinless breast meat from their rotisserie chickens. I'll freeze it in two cup portions and have it when ever the mood strikes.



My feuding supermarket always puts out the day old rotisserie chicken parts (breasts, legs, thighs, wings) at a reduced price. Great for chicken salad sandwiches and other good ideas. I use the artisan bread with it.


----------

